# Light bulb color question....



## Alexpatrascu (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a 50 gal(48x12x20) and I have a 4x54W T5HO light fixture....

Right now I only have two white neons but I'm thinking of adding another bulb.....but don't know what color...

I'm looking for something that will bring out the color in fish.....I'm planning on going with cardinal/neon ttra and glowlight rasbora.....and some recommend the pink one, some recommend the blue one......

I do have a blue one that can use but I want some more ideas...so bring it.....

Cheers.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Giesemann has an AquaFlora T5HO bulb that is pinkish, brings out the colors and grows plants. These are excellent bulbs plus they are on sale.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21456

Also, AquaMedic has a Planta T5HO bulb that is pinkish. It could be an AquaFlora bulb with AquaMedic packaging. That is the rumor that I've read.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13821+13827&pcatid=13827

You might find that one white bulb and one "pink" bulb is enough lighting for your 50g. But, you may want to try your blue bulb with these white and pink bulbs to see how it looks to you. Some people like this combination with fish like yours. Sometimes, four T5HO bulbs is too much for a 50g.

Giesemann's Midday 6000K T5HO is a good bulb too and it's on sale as well.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13821+21454&pcatid=21454

It seems that DrsosterSmith.com has a very good selection of T5HO bulbs.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.c...-lamp-tube/ps/c/3578/3733/13821?count=28&s=ts


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

If you have a actinic one, try it and see what YOU think.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Feb 9, 2010)

medicTHREE said:


> If you have a actinic one, try it and see what YOU think.


I will try it but I wanna know what you guys have on your tanks....

BTW, thanks for the links.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

An Actinic bulb by itself on a freshwater planted tank is "OOOOG-A-LEE!" But a mix of three white to one Actinic tones its blue color down and lets the blue fish (neons, cardinals, etc) stand out. Now, throw in a pink plant bulb and the reds will stand out more along with the blue colors.

You will have to determine what combinations of bulbs that looks pleasing to your eye. Most people are happy with a combination of white and pink plant bulbs. Some people like a hint of Actinic. It is up to you to decide what you like.

Since you already have a blue bulb and two white ones, it will be easy for you to try the combination out. It would be nice if you actually listed what the bulbs really are ... manufacturer, Kelvin value, Actinic 420nm or 460nm, etc.

You can't go wrong by adding the Giesemann Aquaflora bulb mentioned above. Their 6000K Midday bulb is great too.
Aquaflora: http://www.giesemann.de/64,2,,.html
POWERCHROME T-5: http://www.giesemann.de/61,2,,.html
Midday 6000K: http://www.giesemann.de/63,2,,.html


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Dont bother with the 460nm actinic as it is beyond the absorbtion spectrum for FW plants and can possibly shutdown photosynthesis as does infrared light.


----------

